# blueberry yogurt



## Moerse Rooikat (10/6/18)

hi all 
plz help me improve on my blueberry yogurt

blueberry wild tfa 8%
creamy yogurt cap 2%
cap blueberry exstra 3% ?
sweetner 1%
fa marshmallow 1%
bilberry fa 0.25%

going to try this next as i am not getting that blueberry i want 
blueberry wild tfa 10%
creamy yogurt cap 3%
cap blueberry exstra 3% ?
sweetner 1%
fa marshmallow 1%
bilberry fa 0.25%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (10/6/18)

Good flavours to use are FW Blueberry, FA Bilberry and TFA Blueberry Extra. 

Check out these recipes for ideas on how to use blueberry:
ABGD
BAM Cakes 
Blueberry Cinnamon Pastry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (10/6/18)

Try

4% creamy yogurt
1% fa fresh cream
0.5% fa meringue
4% tfa blueberry extra
0.75% fa bilberry
0.5% cap super Sweet

Reactions: Like 1


----------

